# Kim's Juice Reviews



## KimH (10/1/15)

Like most of you I spend a lot of time (and money ) buying new juices - amazingly enough as a smoker I stuck to the same brand for years - Dunhill Menthol Finecut, yet as a vaper I am constantly trying new juices.
For the most part the juices I buy now have some kind of mint/menthol note to them, but every now and then I find something different that I enjoy too. Ain't vaping grand!

The theory behind this thread is that I will post a review each day on the various juices I have tested and will test. Although there are probably a number of juice reviews out there on the ones I will mention here, taste IS subjective and it's always great to get a different perspective.

I will kick off with what has become my favourite juice of all time.

Company: *Five Pawns* 
Product Name: *Bowdens Mate* 
Product Image:



Reviewer: @KimH 

Mod: Steel Punk Slug clone (Mechanical Mod)
Watts/Volts: 

Atomiser: Aspire Atlantis
Coil Resistance: 0.5ohm
Wicking Material: Standard wicking from manufacturer (commercial tank & coil)

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 50/50
Price: R350 per 30ml or R11.67 per ml
Website: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/five-pawns-bowdens-mate/

Website blurb:
Five Pawns Bowden’s Mate
BOWDEN’S MATE: Inspired by the after-dinner mint, this flavorful chocolate is sharpened by crisp mint, ending with a touch of French Vanilla. Seductive yet soft, with a refreshing effervescent note.

Reviewer Notes:
The smell before I even opened the bottle had me salivating - after opening the bottle and taking a sniff, I was literally drooling. 
Barely allowing the Atlantis enough time to soak up all the goodness I took my first huff - ladies there IS life after chocolate! Without putting to finer point on it - it was pure ecstasy, after a few more huffs and my brain started processing normally again, I started paying attention to the various notes.
Now I must add - I have heard people mention the complexity of flavours and so on, and I honestly thought it was just a load of hype and nonsense - after tasting Bowdens Mate all I can say is I am a true believer!
The more time you spend with this juice, the more you will become entwined in its flavours.

First off Bowdens is smooth and I mean silk smooth - even the colour of the juice in your tank looks like some exotic fabric (yes I am weird), generally I stick to 3mg nic in the Atlantis - anything higher literally rips my lungs to shreds, I am convinced I could even go to 12mg nic in the Atlantis with this one and still find it super smooth.

The most predominant flavour for me is mint - not some cheap boiled sweet mint, but something far more creamy and decadent. On the exhale I get vanilla with just a hint of chocolate. The chocolate admittedly is barely there, but in all honesty I think anymore would have thrown off the balance completely.
The mint to me is not a crisp 'in your face' flavour, but more of a rich and I have to use the word exotic again taste.

In Conclusion:
I am not easily seduced, however Bowdens has totally enslaved me. Every puff is a magical journey and I am glad that it is priced as high as it is, this is a treat and a juice to be savoured and as such a bottle should last me a month, there is no way I could afford to vape this every day, all day without re-bonding my house! But a bottle a month is certainly affordable and worth every cent.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Thanks for a great review. I have been a slave of Bowden's since December 2013! Am never without.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

